# ¤¹ä·ÂÁÒ»ÃÖ¡ÉÒ¡Ñ¹

## Teerayoot

¤¹ä·ÂÁÒ»ÃÖ¡ÉÒ¡Ñ¹ä´é^^

----------

## airgear01

´ÕÎÐ   :Laughing: 

----------

## wisanu

ÂÑ§ÍÂÙè¡Ñ¹ÁÑéÂ

¨Ò¡ÅÔé§¤ì¹Õé >> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

ºÍ¡¼ÁË¹èÍÂ¤ÃÑºÇèÒ¼Á¨Ð´ÒÇ¹ìâËÅ´ä¿ÅìäË¹

à¾×èÍµÔ´µÑé§ãËéÁÑ¹ÊÁºÙÃ³ì·ÕèÊØ´

----------

## dtoo

เจอโดย google เลยเข้ามาทักทายครับ   :Very Happy: 

----------

